# First post, Just need to vent 25 working with IBS-D hating life



## kayhunter (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello,First time post from me but I am so glad I found this website. I just feel so alone with my problem. I have had it for 4 years now ever since a bout of pneumonia when I was 20. I went from being a skinny active go getter type person who loved to party, did well in school and had a new bf and job to slowly dropping out of college in my last year because I couldn't sit through a class and for some reason certain classes (maybe time of day?) were the worst. My teachers didn't get it I didn't know what was wrong so I didn't talk about it. Finally I moved home for a few weeks after dropping out and gaining 10 pounds because I couldn't play sports because I was to embarrassed and hated the gym. At home I was officially diagnosed which gave me the note I needed to pass a few more classes since they couldn't dock marks for missed days when I was sick. I got lucky in my then bf while he didn't get it wasn't to bad and he has slowly gotten better about everything over the years (married now)He still gets frustrated when we are driving and I need to stop at every gas station or when I know my tummy will be bad so I don't want to go to the in-laws or to the bar/houseparty unless I am familiar with it and know there are at least 2 bathrooms just in case. Overall though he is good, people without it can't understand the pain and knowledge that you can actually poop yourself! that it can happen! (lucky me it's only happened to 3-4 times in 5 years.)It is such a lonely problem when I started a new job my bosses were always asking why I needed so many washroom breaks and I implied i had to pee a lot, but then they started saying I should drink less water or gingerale (my fav easy tummy drink) until I finally snapped and started crying and told my boss, I was lucky turned out his sister also had it and things got a lot better...Until last week, I had a moment you all know the sudden cramp the gurgle the nausea I asked if I could use the washroom and my good boss wasn't there so my two lesser bosses told me to wait 2 minutes...ok now I can wait to minutes it just involves a lot of clenching, walking around and some other tricks...but then it was 15 minutes gone by I was sweating feeling like I could pass out so I asked another girl to cover my post for 1 min, my bosses saw her walk by and told he not to because I COULD WAIT. I had never been so mad in my life at work finally after 25 minutes I was able to go by then time I was nauseas and maybe its just me but if I hold it it makes everything worse so as a result I was sick for 3 hours. PEOPLE JUST DON'T GET IT. first chance I get I am putting a laxative in his coffee...So thats my story, day by day immodium in my pockets, have tried cutting out lots of things but it never changes when I eat lunch withine 20-45min I need to use the washroom, I have tried not eating and that works but then you almost pass out. I have been making healthy lunches, brown rice with a bit of egg, a salad, a sandwich no mayo, soup, all these things trigger me..BUT FOR SOME REASON MCDONALDS IS THE ONLY SAFE THING I HAVE FOUND....and I haven't eaten it months as I am trying to slim down...PS. if everything I eat goes through my body in a matter of an hour why am I not skinny? lol The least IBS-D could do it make me skinny. I have been hitting the gym again now that I don't have to bus to it and it has a washroom tucked into the women's only section.


----------



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

thx for sharing. Its a great post and shows that despite all the problems you are facing you are getting on as best you can. U may not think it but you seem very strong so that gives encouragement to others. The Mcdonalds thing seems strange but gave me a laugh and agree about the not being skinny part. At least we should have 1 perk P.S. if you ever need some industrial strength laxatives PM me.Good luck


----------

